# Car still in the shop



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I brought my 2011 cruze in for service almost a month ago the car has had the blower motor replaced already now the steering is out the water pump is out the transmission is also broke this car only has 44,ooo miles on it they gave me a 2012 cruze as a rental it has about 45,ooo miles on it and sounds like it has the same things wrong with it that made me bring my cruze into the shop I have been doing training at a company and noticed a cruze in the lot I asked who's it was and asked the guy how he liked it and he told me that he likes it but has had the tranny fixed 3 times already is chevy going to admit a problem with this car or what it seems to me that they have to know there is a problem with this car I hope the engineers that developed these cars has been fired what a joke :angry:


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

It looks like the 2011 Cruze will have little to no value as a trade in for another car. Even now with the 2013 problems are still with it not as many however GM should have corrected the problems. The 2011 was the 1st yr out and became there experiment car for them to make a better one for the next year.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> I brought my 2011 cruze in for service almost a month ago the car has had the blower motor replaced already now the steering is out the water pump is out the transmission is also broke this car only has 44,ooo miles on it they gave me a 2012 cruze as a rental it has about 45,ooo miles on it and sounds like it has the same things wrong with it that made me bring my cruze into the shop I have been doing training at a company and noticed a cruze in the lot I asked who's it was and asked the guy how he liked it and he told me that he likes it but has had the tranny fixed 3 times already is chevy going to admit a problem with this car or what it seems to me that they have to know there is a problem with this car I hope the engineers that developed these cars has been fired what a joke :angry:


What exactly was the issue with the transmission? We have a few members with far more miles than that, but I believe they are using the manual transmission. The 2011 model year also had a few more issues than the 2012 model year. 

The water pump is a known issue, but it is under the powertrain warranty so they will take care of it free of charge. 

Can you elaborate more on the steering issue?

Do you have a case on file with GM?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's kind of funny they don't address these problems that all these people have maybe if everyone had a dollar to throw in we could hire a lawyer and sue them if I put out a welded product and this many people had a problem with it the government would have shut me down or made me correct the problem huh doesn't make sense to me huh again


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> It's kind of funny they don't address these problems that all these people have maybe if everyone had a dollar to throw in we could hire a lawyer and sue them if I put out a welded product and this many people had a problem with it the government would have shut me down or made me correct the problem huh doesn't make sense to me huh again


Most every problem with the Cruze does have a fix done free under warranty with the exception of the coolant smell. Some people do still complain about their transmission shifting hard(automatic). But just as many others say theirs learned as it was supposed to and is smooth. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

This is the first I have heard about the steering and also the first transmission problem that isn't hard shift. Please elaborate and send a message to stacy so she can look into it for you

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Not sure on the steering yet I'm waiting for my service advisor to contact me been waiting for two days by the way the transmission they said it was clutch plates and then counter balances I feel like they are just running me lines that GM tells them to tell us and if they know the water pump is an issue why is it still an issue they (GM) should put out a recall they know there is a problem mine is an automatic transmission


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

The steering was making a grinding noise when I was in reverse and moving slow that was why I brought the car into the shop I just mentioned the transmission and a drip I noticed that's what led to everything what I told them about the car was that it was idling way high and didn't idle lower than 1200 rpm it use to idle at about 500 rpm that was back at 20,ooo miles when I first got the car


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Do you have a case on file with GM related to these issues?


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

I tried but I did not have the vin number so they couldn't help right then they couldn't even tell me about recalls I laughed at him and well that was about the end of our conversation our conversation is the reason I'm on this site


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> I tried but I did not have the vin number so they couldn't help right then they couldn't even tell me about recalls I laughed at him and well that was about the end of our conversation our conversation is the reason I'm on this site


Your very next step in getting any of this resolved should be to call GM with your VIN number. I would do this *immediately*. This should be done for every time your car has to go in so GM has a record of what's going on in case the same exact part should fail out of warranty. This also allows GM to communicate with and watch over your dealership to ensure that the problems are resolved correctly the first time around. 

I highly recommend that you call them as soon as possible.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You can get your VIN number from your insurance company. They are required in all states to match VINs with vehicle registrations in the state.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

obermd said:


> You can get your VIN number from your insurance company. They are required in all states to match VINs with vehicle registrations in the state.


It should also be on ur registration and insurance card

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone I am suppose to get the car back tomorrow but we'll see I just got off the phone with my advisor ill keep you posted on what's up and how she runs after this really worried I will be driving around an unreliable car thanks again


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

silverls said:


> It should also be on ur registration and insurance card
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'll do it tomorrow when I get the car back thanks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

silverls said:


> It should also be on ur registration and insurance card
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Those should be in the car which Matty doesn't currently have access to. They're also on any policy documents.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> Thanks everyone I am suppose to get the car back tomorrow but we'll see I just got off the phone with my advisor ill keep you posted on what's up and how she runs after this really worried I will be driving around an unreliable car thanks again


Take the time to go over the repair documentation and make sure you understand everything on it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> It's kind of funny they don't address these problems that all these people have maybe if everyone had a dollar to throw in we could hire a lawyer and sue them if I put out a welded product and this many people had a problem with it the government would have shut me down or made me correct the problem huh doesn't make sense to me huh again


This is a vehicle that sold way over a half million and is still selling by the tens of thousands each month. It's not like all of them are having problems. Actually the opposite is true, with a relative few having problems. This forum has heard from only hundreds of owners at most about problems they are having.

GM has programs in place to make sure their front line people (dealerships) do a good job fixing the problems that do come up.

My Cruze has had 13 trouble free months so far.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenCruze said:


> This is a vehicle that sold way over a half million and is still selling by the tens of thousands each month. It's not like all of them are having problems. Actually the opposite is true, with a relative few having problems. This forum has heard from only hundreds of owners at most about problems they are having.
> 
> GM has programs in place to make sure their front line people (dealerships) do a good job fixing the problems that do come up.
> 
> My Cruze has had 13 trouble free months so far.


Agreed. Dont blame incompetence on the car, but instead the dealer. Be sure to fill out a complaint to GM if you are unsatisfied and big brother will watch them closely..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> I'll do it tomorrow when I get the car back thanks


Try looking at your bill of sale!


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

What are the odds of myself knowing of three cruzes 2that me personally have had problems with and 1 I was told about by the owner maybe the other millions of people don't realize they are having the issues just a thought maybe a notice should be sent out to the owners of these cars that might not know about these types of issues just a thought


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay here's my take on all this. My Jan. 2012 has been more than great and at 15,000 miles now the only issue I have had was a drum break squeak which I adjusted and remedied myself. Trans shifts smooth as butter, no coolant smell, no rattles or anything. 

On the other hand my fiancé's 2012 Chrysler 200 has major issues, as a matter of fact the lemon law letter and paperwork was sent to Chrysler last Monday.

No car is perfect, no matter the make or model. I didn't join this forum because I have problems, I joined because I love the car. Unfortunately the same cannot be said about others on the forum, just know that's the main reason people join a forum, to complain. Don't let everything you read go to your head. Good luck with your issues, hopefully they get remedied soon. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Mattyf2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok so I picked the car yesterday all seems good so far except the car is still idling at about 1100rpm if I take my foot off the brake when the car is in drive it jumps forward you don't want to take your foot off the brake at a stop light until its green or your gonna rear end the car in front of you the car idled at about 500 to 600 rpm when I bought it and almost seemed to be in neutral and would roll backward at stop lights I don't get it I did notice that I do not have my outside temperature displayed in the car anymore and there is a sound that I can't explain really except it sounds like a real quiet swoosh swoosh swoosh sounds like it has to do with something rotating I don't know could be the new water pump here's what was fixed and what was said first the water pump was replaced then to fix the steering they replaced both front bearing plates and aligned it then they went after the transmission they replaced 3-5 reverse and 4-5-6 clutch housing then it says overhaul my advisor called GM and a guy named Don S. recommended replacing the TCM and all the wave plates they did all this still not happy


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like you really need to call GM and find a different dealership. The one you took the car to is incompetent.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mattyf2 said:


> Ok so I picked the car yesterday all seems good so far except the car is still idling at about 1100rpm if I take my foot off the brake when the car is in drive it jumps forward you don't want to take your foot off the brake at a stop light until its green or your gonna rear end the car in front of you the car idled at about 500 to 600 rpm when I bought it and almost seemed to be in neutral and would roll backward at stop lights I don't get it I did notice that I do not have my outside temperature displayed in the car anymore and there is a sound that I can't explain really except it sounds like a real quiet swoosh swoosh swoosh sounds like it has to do with something rotating I don't know could be the new water pump here's what was fixed and what was said first the water pump was replaced then to fix the steering they replaced both front bearing plates and aligned it then they went after the transmission they replaced 3-5 reverse and 4-5-6 clutch housing then it says overhaul my advisor called GM and a guy named Don S. recommended replacing the TCM and all the wave plates they did all this still not happy


Please see my earlier response:



XtremeRevolution said:


> Your very next step in getting any of this resolved should be to call GM with your VIN number. I would do this *immediately*. This should be done for every time your car has to go in so GM has a record of what's going on in case the same exact part should fail out of warranty. This also allows GM to communicate with and watch over your dealership to ensure that the problems are resolved correctly the first time around.
> 
> I highly recommend that you call them as soon as possible.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mattyf2 said:


> Ok so I picked the car yesterday all seems good so far except the car is still idling at about 1100rpm if I take my foot off the brake when the car is in drive it jumps forward you don't want to take your foot off the brake at a stop light until its green or your gonna rear end the car in front of you the car idled at about 500 to 600 rpm when I bought it and almost seemed to be in neutral and would roll backward at stop lights I don't get it I did notice that I do not have my outside temperature displayed in the car anymore and there is a sound that I can't explain really except it sounds like a real quiet swoosh swoosh swoosh sounds like it has to do with something rotating I don't know could be the new water pump here's what was fixed and what was said first the water pump was replaced then to fix the steering they replaced both front bearing plates and aligned it then they went after the transmission they replaced 3-5 reverse and 4-5-6 clutch housing then it says overhaul my advisor called GM and a guy named Don S. recommended replacing the TCM and all the wave plates they did all this still not happy




Mattyf2,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

silverls said:


> Most every problem with the Cruze does have a fix done free under warranty with the exception of the coolant smell. Some people do still complain about their transmission shifting hard(automatic). But just as many others say theirs learned as it was supposed to and is smooth.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Yeah, but what happens when our car is out of warranty? I have had my water pump replaced almost every 20,000 miles now. I'm at 78,000 miles. When I reach 100,000 I have to plan on replacing it on my own every 20,000 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MStevens said:


> Yeah, but what happens when our car is out of warranty? I have had my water pump replaced almost every 20,000 miles now. I'm at 78,000 miles. When I reach 100,000 I have to plan on replacing it on my own every 20,000 miles.


Call GM immediately. Something else is causing your water pump to repeatedly fail and GM needs to get that figured out. You'll also need to switch dealerships as well as the one you're using isn't interested in getting to the root cause of your water pump problem.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

MStevens said:


> Yeah, but what happens when our car is out of warranty? I have had my water pump replaced almost every 20,000 miles now. I'm at 78,000 miles. When I reach 100,000 I have to plan on replacing it on my own every 20,000 miles.


I agree with obermd. You need to get on the line with Stacy and GM and you need a new dealership. Even if you have to go out of your way to get there. It is worth it to protect your investment. 

There is some underlying cause here. Something is destroying your water pumps. No other person on here that posted about their faulty water pump is coming close to your problem. 

And if I remember correctly someone post said they had put out a different pump to replace the faulty ones with? Unsure but for some reason I wanna say I read this on a post. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

